
NPM i event-stream  3.3.6 “404s”. Turns out was removed due to BC hack - sshadmand
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/hacker-backdoors-widely-used-open-source-software-to-steal-bitcoin/
======
sshadmand
The project has been archived and closed for comments, but the issues posted 3
days ago are - special: [https://github.com/dominictarr/event-
stream/issues/121](https://github.com/dominictarr/event-stream/issues/121)

------
guessmyname
You probably missed the huge discussion from 3 days ago [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18534392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18534392)

